# White discolored spot dog paw



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Would be great to see the rest of your golden!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Never had a pad do that but I did have a nose get a little white spot on it- it was gone before I remembered to ask the vet, though, and I had forgotten it til just now. It seems like it was there maybe 2 weeks, at the corner of the nostril, and I saw it while grooming, forgot about it the next week and the week after I happened to look @ the board (where I make notes on each) and that week it was gone...


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

It looks like the pad was rubbed smooth/raw. Like it got skinned on concrete and healed but the paw hasn't regrown yet. Obviously not that as you'd have noticed a wound before it healed. 

Kind of is looking really. Maybe small puncture? It's not sensitive you said so not an abscess. No clue really.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I found this with a quick Google search. It sounds like a callus or wart maybe. Have a look









A white patch on my dog's paw pad - We live in a flat


I have been wondering about this spotty white patch on my dog's paw pad for a while. The vet advised me to observe it. It disappeared after a few months! :)




weliveinaflat.com


----------



## camilalpoliveira (Jun 17, 2020)

What was it? My dog has something similar!



bellagirl72 said:


> Hi, im not that concerned, however this is my first golden / large breed dog. Has anyone seen this before? Little discolored spot....Its not raised or anything, doesnt hurt. Just seems discolored but im not sure. ****Her paws will be getting groomed shortly!
> View attachment 871168


----------



## bellagirl72 (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi Camilalpoliveira! I actually just had her in for her annual vet appointment. The vet took a good look and although she was unsure what it was, she was not concerned about it at all! According to her, it could simply be an old scar, or just depigmentation since the texture wasn't that much different than the rest of the pad. We are thinking a scar though.


----------



## camilalpoliveira (Jun 17, 2020)

Thank you bellagirl72! I really appreciate your prompt reply! I will take my dog to the vet in 3 months and if it’s still there I will show it to him.



bellagirl72 said:


> Hi Camilalpoliveira! I actually just had her in for her annual vet appointment. The vet took a good look and although she was unsure what it was, she was not concerned about it at all! According to her, it could simply be an old scar, or just depigmentation since the texture wasn't that much different than the rest of the pad. We are thinking a scar though.


----------



## bellagirl72 (Jan 11, 2020)

No problem! My vet said that as long as it wasnt bothering her, wasnt becoming red/inflammed, and just remained flat and the same in size, theres nothing to be done and no concern. She has had this for a few months now so I assume it will always be there.


----------



## camilalpoliveira (Jun 17, 2020)

Thank you for the advice! I will keep checking it and hopefully it will be gone before I notice  
I am glad your dog is healthy and it’s nothing to be concerned about! I am sure your girl will be always healthy and happy!


----------

